# Continuous Femoral Blocks



## aschaeve (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a question on how everyone is billing this for post-op pain.  If code 64448-59 is used for post op pain and the Anesthesiologist is following the patient for the next few days.  What code are you using to bill this? 01996 or a subsequent care visit?

Alicia, CPC


----------



## NFBarner (Jul 14, 2009)

Subsequent E/M visit.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jul 21, 2009)

We bill subsequent E&M also when documentation supports.  ASA code 01996 specifically states "epidural or subarachnoid continuous drug administration" - given this description 01996 is not applicable for continuous peripheral nerve blocks.

Julie, CPC


----------



## vsterhop (Jul 23, 2009)

Would you use a modifier with the subsequent E&M code??


----------



## aschaeve (Jul 23, 2009)

*Continous Femoral Blocks*

We use a modifier 24 for Medicare patients, but now have just started to use it on all insurances for subsequent care visits.

Alicia, CPC


----------

